# Europe is open! Who's going?



## robing (3 Jul 2020)

So we have been given the green light to travel to many countries in Europe and a few further afield. So who's off on tour? (From England only)


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2020)

Nope. Not booking anything until at least May next year.


----------



## Julia9054 (3 Jul 2020)

My holiday plans have cancelled on us so I might go camping in France in August but will wait until the very last minute before booking anything.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Jul 2020)

Doubt I’ll be going abroad again until there’s a vaccine.


----------



## sleuthey (3 Jul 2020)

I’m already in Europe (Bristol). Never had a passport, don’t intend too, so that rules out going to the continent. If I go above Sheffield I get a nose bleed.


----------



## MarkF (3 Jul 2020)

I'll do Bilbao - Malaga in September, airport hassle permitting.


----------



## fossyant (3 Jul 2020)

Nope, off to Wales next weekend, and the weekend after that....


----------



## IaninSheffield (3 Jul 2020)

sleuthey said:


> I’m already in Europe (Bristol). Never had a passport, don’t intend too, so that rules out going to the continent. If I go above Sheffield I get a nose bleed.


Although not as fine as Sheffield (obvs!), Settle, Skipton and York are worth shedding a few drops of A, B or O for.


----------



## Ian H (3 Jul 2020)

I think caution is in order. There's likely to be more to come.


----------



## HelenD123 (3 Jul 2020)

Staying in the UK. Plenty to see and you never know when another lockdown will come.


----------



## Tripster (3 Jul 2020)

Been in various parts of Italy since March😖 I would love to return to England soon !! B******s to travelling overseas


----------



## HMS_Dave (3 Jul 2020)

I think caution is the order of the day or even year as there have been many stranded due to covid-19, im not sure in the event of a future possible lockdown, id want to be stranded in a far away land...


----------



## Cycleops (3 Jul 2020)

I’m coming just as soon as I can get a flight. ( Which might not be very soon).


----------



## ColinJ (4 Jul 2020)

I've had more than my fair share of lying around in hospital beds with my lungs riddled with blood clots so I think I will stay where I am until I have been vaccinated, ta very much!


----------



## Brandane (4 Jul 2020)

robing said:


> So who's off on tour? (From England only)


We're allowed to visit mainland Europe from Scotland too! HRH Nicola has kindly granted us permission to travel more than 5 miles from home, which I assume means we can cross the border into England, and from there we can reach France and the rest of Europe. But I won't be going until the CV19 situation is much more settled; I think it's far from over.


----------



## Milkfloat (4 Jul 2020)

I still have my flights booked for Portugal, I am hoping they get cancelled on me.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jul 2020)

We were in Spain (in a Motorhome) when all of this CV stuff kicked off. We took the decision to head back to UK, via France, rather than spend an unknown amount of time "locked down" in Spain. In meantime have made other arrangements in UK, so, will not he heading to mainland Europe immediately, but, perhaps, end August/beginning of September, we may be found heading South.


----------



## robing (4 Jul 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> I think caution is the order of the day or even year as there have been many stranded due to covid-19, im not sure in the event of a future possible lockdown, id want to be stranded in a far away land...


I agree, I wouldn't venture to a different continent. But Europe surely wouldn't be difficult to get home to if needed?


----------



## jay clock (4 Jul 2020)

very unusually for me I have decided to stay in the uk. i have this coming week free and would have gone to France but as only a week and the travel each way is a day I am doing this instead https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=2sf&doc_id=23073&v=M


----------



## jay clock (4 Jul 2020)

robing said:


> I agree, I wouldn't venture to a different continent. But Europe surely wouldn't be difficult to get home to if needed?


it would if France re-enacted lockdown rules and police stop you for being on the move


----------



## robing (4 Jul 2020)

jay clock said:


> it would if France re-enacted lockdown rules and police stop you for being on the move


Would you be allowed to get transport to get back to the UK?
Could people on a package holiday get caught in a lockdown?


----------



## Tripster (4 Jul 2020)

robing said:


> I agree, I wouldn't venture to a different continent. But Europe surely wouldn't be difficult to get home to if needed?



I was working in Italy when the North got lockdown. I was stuck for 4 weeks and the only flight I could get was Alitalia to Heathrow, one and only flight available. A week at home and I was on my way to Sardinia. 
It took 3 days, 4 flights and 2 overnight stops Just to get from Manchester to Cagliari, not to mention Government letters of invitation, paperwork and travel forms for approval. 
Yes it can be difficult to get home from Europe if they lockdown again


----------



## robing (4 Jul 2020)

Tripster said:


> I was working in Italy when the North got lockdown. I was stuck for 4 weeks and the only flight I could get was Alitalia to Heathrow, one and only flight available. A week at home and I was on my way to Sardinia.
> It took 3 days, 4 flights and 2 overnight stops Just to get from Manchester to Cagliari, not to mention Government letters of invitation, paperwork and travel forms for approval.
> Yes it can be difficult to get home from Europe if they lockdown again


I appreciate that but then the world was taken by surprise. If we did get a rise cases this time would lockdown be as sudden? Or would you get some notice, for example you have a week to return home.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Jul 2020)

I'll have to travel within Europe for work but I'm not planning on travelling for leisure. If Wee Jimmy Krankie allows it I may go up to Scotland (and self cater) to visit family in late August. 

Next cycling tour is planned for May next year and that'll be a 2 week end to end.


----------



## Tripster (4 Jul 2020)

robing said:


> I appreciate that but then the world was taken by surprise. If we did get a rise cases this time would lockdown be as sudden? Or would you get some notice, for example you have a week to return home.



Even now the flights for me to get home are limited. Some running Friday, Sat,Sun only. Others not at all.Its not the notice required, its finding the flights. And from experience, when they lockdown, they lockdown and you wont be getting home. Germany was even harder for movements in and out of airports.
I am sure tour operators will have something in place to bring people back but if the country you are in closes borders then not a lot anyone can do to fly you home


----------



## footloose crow (4 Jul 2020)

We will be in Brittany in a few days time for some cycling about and then heading south in the campervan for 3-4 weeks and more cycling. Cornwall has seen record rainfall through June and its rained every day of July so far. We have a static caravan in the Lot where we can stay if locked down and the ferries stop running without notice (unlikely). Only the cat will notice if we don't come home for a few months. Understandably a little apprehensive but partly that is because we haven't left the county let alone the country for five months.


----------



## matticus (4 Jul 2020)

robing said:


> _it would if France re-enacted lockdown rules and police stop you for being on the move_
> 
> Would you be allowed to get transport to get back to the UK?
> Could people on a package holiday get caught in a lockdown?


I'm fairly sure that happened in March 


I guess any future outbreaks will be much more limited, so you're only likely to be stranded for a few weeks ... but it's one more thing to worry about. Adventurous types will probably take such things in their stride!
(I quite like the idea of sneaking past gun-toting gendarmes/polizei thru the night, and bribing a fisherman to smuggle us back to Good Old Blighty ... )


----------



## dnrc (4 Jul 2020)

yep - i'm off 2 weeks tomorrow as long as nothing changes in the meantime

Really looking forwards to getting away


----------



## SafetyThird (4 Jul 2020)

Not cycling but at the start of the year I booked a flight to go and see a friend in Mexico at the end of September. I'm hoping at this stage that the foreign office will say it's a bad idea, that's the only way my insurance will refund my flight cost of nearly a grand. Other than that, I'm staying put while waiting to see if the second wave comes through. 

A friend who had it said the following: 'if anyone thinks it's just like a bad bout of flu then unless your regular bouts of flu consist of screaming in agony while simultaneously sh1tting yourself while coughing blood out through your oxygen mask in hospital', you're talking out of your @rse. That was enough for me to keep being VERY careful. She still isn't fully recovered, two months on.

Next year though, I harbour a plan to ride the France en Velo route from St. Malo to Nice but, whether that is possible is anyone's guess.


----------



## robing (4 Jul 2020)

Bike in vehicle across the channel, that's not a bad idea. It's not really proper cycle touring but does give you the chance to get out of Dodge if it goes Tango Uniform again.


----------



## footloose crow (4 Jul 2020)

Having confidently posted about being in Brittany cycling in few days time I am currently in a and e with a broken collar bone following a bike crash. My fault. Steep downhill, mud, narrow lane, oncoming vehicle.

Damn!


----------



## recumbentpanda (4 Jul 2020)

From a country whose daily death rate has been similar to the rest of Europe combined? No, I am not going to Europe.

Nothing has changed about the virus, there is no vaccine, there is no meaningful test track and trace policy, this is still the apocalypse, normal is broken and it isn’t coming back.

Mass air travel always was a fools paradise. I’m not going anywhere for a good long while.

Just my cheerful appraisal of the situation!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Jul 2020)

footloose crow said:


> Having confidently posted about being in Brittany cycling in few days time I am currently in a and e with a broken collar bone following a bike crash. My fault. Steep downhill, mud, narrow lane, oncoming vehicle.
> 
> Damn!



Having done my collarbone last year I know what that's like. Hope yours gets fixed up as well as mine was.

But enough about you, how's the bike?


----------



## Julia9054 (4 Jul 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Brittany Ferries have banned cyclists apparently, Covid the reason being given.


Septic sods so we are!


----------



## matticus (5 Jul 2020)

We are the plague-bringers!

Think of the children - burn all the bicycles!


----------



## Brandane (5 Jul 2020)

Roger Longbottom said:


> Brittany Ferries have banned cyclists apparently, Covid the reason being given.


Ahhh, riiiight; so it's NOT a financial decision after all, then? 
I posted this in another thread about Brittany Ferries:



> The current policy is also that cabins, even on day sailings, are mandatory to ensure social distancing. Ah, social distancing - so the ferry capacity has been obliterated and they need to make their money somehow. Better then that all travelers are in cars to maximise profit. I can see where they are coming from, but how are WE supposed to get across the channel, even if allowed? Dover I suppose, but I was hoping to travel to Normandy.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jul 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Doubt I’ll be going abroad again until there’s a vaccine.


No idea how old you are but that could be the rest of your life.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jul 2020)

jay clock said:


> very unusually for me I have decided to stay in the uk. i have this coming week free and would have gone to France but as only a week and the travel each way is a day I am doing this instead https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=2sf&doc_id=23073&v=M


Have fun, particularly with your planned wildcamp night. Have popped over to your crazyguy blog - however challenging the freecamp (would love to see a pic) it will surely be luxury compared to casa emilia.


----------



## Tripster (5 Jul 2020)

jay clock said:


> very unusually for me I have decided to stay in the uk. i have this coming week free and would have gone to France but as only a week and the travel each way is a day I am doing this instead https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=2sf&doc_id=23073&v=M



I dont I pack that much for 6 weeks working in the Middle East !! 🤣 Enjoy the trip & will follow the blog with interest


----------



## Dwn (5 Jul 2020)

I'm trying to persuade my wife that we should have a go at Dieppe to Paris before the end of the summer. Easy to get back from should there be any new lockdowns imposed and by next month it will have become clear what effect lifting lockdown is having (are cases trending up or not).


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jul 2020)

I may risk visiting France next week, weather and restrictions permitting.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> No idea how old you are but that could be the rest of your life.



So be it.

Much as I miss my beloved Italy, I'm not interested in risking hours in crowded airports or busy public transport with countless other Covid transmitters for a week abroad. 

I'm happy to continue holidaying in Scotland where I have more control over how I mix with other people.


----------



## Blue Hills (5 Jul 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> So be it.
> 
> Much as I miss my beloved Italy, I'm not interested in risking hours in crowded airports or busy public transport with countless other Covid transmitters for a week abroad.
> 
> I'm happy to continue holidaying in Scotland where I have more control over how I mix with other people.


You could always pedal there - no more risk than staying in scotland.


----------



## Julia9054 (5 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I may risk visiting France next week, weather and restrictions permitting.


If you do, let us know what it is like.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (5 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> You could always pedal there - no more risk than staying in scotland.



I wouldn't even drive that far!


----------



## footloose crow (5 Jul 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Having done my collarbone last year I know what that's like. Hope yours gets fixed up as well as mine was.
> 
> But enough about you, how's the bike?


Astonishingly undamaged as far as I can tell. It hit the flowery part of the hedge. I hit the granite core.


----------



## Simon_m (6 Jul 2020)

Yep, we are off to France in 2weeks.


----------



## Julia9054 (6 Jul 2020)

Simon_m said:


> Yep, we are off to France in 2weeks.


Let us know how it is - I still can’t quite decide


----------



## BoldonLad (6 Jul 2020)

robing said:


> Would you be allowed to get transport to get back to the UK?
> Could people on a package holiday get caught in a lockdown?



We were in Spain when lockdown kicked in. We were in a Motorhome, and travelled back to UK via Spain and France. We were stopped a couple of times at checkpoints, but, we took the trouble to find out “the rules”, and followed them, no problems.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (6 Jul 2020)

Simon_m said:


> Yep, we are off to France in 2weeks.



Likewise, driving, tunnel with bikes. 

Campsite (mobile home thereon to be precise) awaits. 

Generally a very low risk socially distant holiday I think, can't see any reason it is worse than doing similar in the uk.

Very excited at prospect of first Alpine pass for several years.


----------



## Julia9054 (6 Jul 2020)

I am wondering what the sanitary facilities will be like on campsites. Cleaned more often? Numbers limited therefore an attendant will be needed?


----------



## Simon_m (6 Jul 2020)

*Julia9054*
I'm sure it will be fine. When I had to cancel all our accommodation for our 3week trip in France a few weeks back, the campsites and hotels, although understanding, were saying that in the countryside it is all fine. Restaurants are open now too. I imagine that some things will be closed, I think some of the chateaus we wanted to visit are, and the local festivals cancelled too. Generally, we think it will all be fine otherwise we'd no go. 
I think be brave and do it, enjoy life.
roubaixtuesday
cool, have a fab time also. We are not sure if it will be quiet or busy with French trying to escape also. Enjoy the Alps. I will be just above you in Alsace on the Col du Ballon.


----------



## Fiona R (6 Jul 2020)

Just looked at Brittany Ferries to see availability for September, they are not allowing foot passengers with bikes who are prepared to book a cabin. I'm not allowed to drive for medical reasons, totally discriminatory. We would be self sufficient for transport and accommodation but swimming the channel is a step to far given there is no alternative in the south west.


----------



## Dwn (6 Jul 2020)

I wonder if the Eurotunnel bike service will become busier now that at least one ferry company is turning away cyclists. Was a good deal, but only if Calais was a suitable arrival port for your trip


----------



## matticus (6 Jul 2020)

Cranky Knee Girl said:


> Just looked at Brittany Ferries to see availability for September, they are not allowing foot passengers with bikes who are prepared to book a cabin. I'm not allowed to drive for medical reasons, totally discriminatory. We would be self sufficient for transport and accommodation but swimming the channel is a step to far given there is no alternative in the south west.


See earlier posts about little Hitlers


----------



## IaninSheffield (6 Jul 2020)

Dwn said:


> I wonder if the Eurotunnel bike service will become busier now that at least one ferry company is turning away cyclists. Was a good deal, but only if Calais was a suitable arrival port for your trip


Sadly, not currently an option:
"Owing to the current situation, we regret that we are not able to supply a cycle service at this time. We hope to restore the service as soon as possible."


----------



## Dwn (6 Jul 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> Sadly, not currently an option:
> "Owing to the current situation, we regret that we are not able to supply a cycle service at this time. We hope to restore the service as soon as possible."


Oh dear. I've also just noticed that DFDS may not be taking cyclists on the Newhaven to Dieppe service for a while:

"Capacity on each sailing is now reduced for passengers and only available to those travelling in a vehicle for essential travel."


----------



## Glow worm (6 Jul 2020)

Much as I'd love to, I won't be going abroad at least until next summer. Too many uncertainties for now.

Plus the fact we have one of the highest Covid 19 rates in the world and it doesn't feel right to go to places which have the thing under better control.

Maybe a Few longish day rides around East Anglia close to home. I'll be happy with that.


----------



## matticus (7 Jul 2020)

Dwn said:


> Oh dear. I've also just noticed that DFDS may not be taking cyclists on the Newhaven to Dieppe service for a while:
> 
> "Capacity on each sailing is now reduced for passengers and only available to those travelling in a vehicle for essential travel."


Are they staying IN their vehicle to prevent transmission to other passengers? Who is checking that the journeys are "essential"? And by what criteria??

Not remotely surprised - the country is run by drivers, no-one wants cyclists cluttering up their businesses. Or streets, for that matter ...

(I could rant about this all day. Does anyone think it would help??)


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> Are they staying IN their vehicle to prevent transmission to other passengers? Who is checking that the journeys are "essential"? And by what criteria??
> 
> Not remotely surprised - the country is run by drivers, no-one wants cyclists cluttering up their businesses. Or streets, for that matter ...
> 
> (I could rant about this all day. Does anyone think it would help??)


Quite.
And how many folk are those folk (maybe 4) in the vehicle interacting with in their separate lives? Especially with the now relaxed/barely in existence lockdown. And if a single one of them catches it from anyone in those separate lives, shoving them in a small metal crucible with three or maybe four other people seems like an excellent way for them to pass it on.


----------



## Dwn (7 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Quite.
> And how many folk are those folk (maybe 4) in the vehicle interacting with in their separate lives? Especially with the now relaxed/barely in existence lockdown. And if a single one of them catches it from anyone in those separate lives, shoving them in a small metal crucible with three or maybe four other people seems like an excellent way for them to pass it on.


My concern is that some of these companies will not reinstate travel for cyclists. It must be tempting for the likes of Eurotunnel, since they might feel the bike service is hardly worth the trouble for them.


----------



## matticus (7 Jul 2020)

This is the Free Market for you.

If roads were run the same way we wouldn't get access to those either; it takes an Act of Parliament to force people to permit us to cycle.


----------



## matticus (7 Jul 2020)

If I do look more seriously at a trip to Europe later in the year, it will probably involve hire bikes from some civilised capital*. (or courier the bike over - that's quite doable, just expensive). Jeez, it's looking cheaper+easier to buy/tax/insure a car for a month, just to carry the bike across the channel!
(*Having paid some outrageous price to escape the UK on Eurostar.)


----------



## Dwn (7 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> If I do look more seriously at a trip to Europe later in the year, it will probably involve hire bikes from some civilised capital*. (or courier the bike over - that's quite doable, just expensive). Jeez, it's looking cheaper+easier to buy/tax/insure a car for a month, just to carry the bike across the channel!
> (*Having paid some outrageous price to escape the UK on Eurostar.)


I've been looking into Dieppe to Paris with my wife, and had thought about taking the bikes on the car to Dieppe, parking up, and then cycling to Paris. However, I'm now struggling to find a train that would allow us and bike to get back to Dieppe. 

Despite the weather, horrible roads, dangerous drivers, and midges it looks like my only biking this year will be the west coast of Scotland.


----------



## matticus (7 Jul 2020)

Dwn said:


> Despite the weather, horrible roads, dangerous drivers, and midges it looks like my only biking this year will be the west coast of Scotland.


 Don't forget the miserable (2-legged) locals!

It's gorgeous up there, you'll love it. Take your own cheese, and it will beat northern France on just about every count!


----------



## Brandane (7 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> Don't forget the miserable (2-legged) locals


Nobody is forcing you CV19 laden tourists from the south to come here! Close the border, Nicola .


----------



## Blue Hills (7 Jul 2020)

Brandane said:


> Nobody is forcing you CV19 laden tourists from the south to come here! Close the border, Nicola .


Didn't realise she was the tartan trump.


----------



## matticus (7 Jul 2020)

The mango mussolini and the tartan trump - a marriage made in heaven. reagan/thatcher for the 2020s.


----------



## Solocle (7 Jul 2020)

Dwn said:


> My concern is that some of these companies will not reinstate travel for cyclists. It must be tempting for the likes of Eurotunnel, since they might feel the bike service is hardly worth the trouble for them.


DFDS -
Ferries are sailing to normal schedules from 10th July for all passengers. 
Due to French medical association requirements, the wearing of facemasks is now compulsory for all passengers travelling on our routes between UK and France. 

That's Dover-Calais or Dunkirk. So it looks like 10th July and you're good to go.


----------



## BoldonLad (7 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> Are they staying IN their vehicle to prevent transmission to other passengers? Who is checking that the journeys are "essential"? And by what criteria??
> 
> Not remotely surprised - the country is run by drivers, no-one wants cyclists cluttering up their businesses. Or streets, for that matter ...
> 
> (I could rant about this all day. Does anyone think it would help??)



Unless they have dramatically changed the rules, you cannot stay in vehicle (or, even on car deck), on a cross channel ferry. Eurotunnel you do stay in your vehicle. 

Don’t think your rant will change anything, but, personally, I like a good rant,


----------



## Dwn (7 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> Don't forget the miserable (2-legged) locals!
> 
> It's gorgeous up there, you'll love it. Take your own cheese, and it will beat northern France on just about every count!


Haha. I'm one of the two-legged locals so that part doesn't bother me so much!


----------



## itboffin (7 Jul 2020)

i should be in France now riding Nice to the Midi, we're rescheduling for the last week of August


----------



## snorri (7 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> Are they staying IN their vehicle to prevent transmission to other passengers?


Only on short ferry trips of less than one hour.
AIUI, the Maritime and Coastguard Agency rules have been temporarily eased to make travelling in your vehicle on an open car deck compulsory on ferry journeys of less than one hour.
The ban on passengers remaining in a vehicle on enclosed car decks remains in place.


----------



## matticus (7 Jul 2020)

Top research!


----------



## jay clock (11 Jul 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Have fun, particularly with your planned wildcamp night. Have popped over to your crazyguy blog - however challenging the freecamp (would love to see a pic) it will surely be luxury compared to casa emilia.


well spotted 

here was my wild camp the first night


----------



## jay clock (11 Jul 2020)

back from a trip from Hants to Devon. https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/?o=2sf&doc_id=23073&v=2h Madly heading into the wind! But really nice to be out of the house. The one campsite I stayed at was fine, with wipe-down rules etc. Several smaller campsites I called had decided not to open at all this year, but I find even in a normal year many of the small sites make zero effort to make money by simply answering the phone or emails. They often sound pissed off to have a call. Two nights stealth/free camping, two nights with a friend


----------



## jay clock (11 Jul 2020)

Tripster said:


> I dont I pack that much for 6 weeks working in the Middle East !! 🤣 Enjoy the trip & will follow the blog with interest


i know I have a lot! Same for a 3 week tour as a few days

Things I could have saved on:

Laptop. Only about 1300g inc charger but needed on this trip in case of work

Cooking kit. I could have managed without but I like a coffee/tea. A small travel kettle would have worked for campsites 

Clothes - didn't wear the long trousers but very light 

Tent generous two man - if I had the cash I would consider the next size down for shorter trips. But the MSR Hubba Hubba NX is superb


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jul 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> If you do, let us know what it is like.




Sunny:


----------



## Julia9054 (15 Jul 2020)

Booked Eurotunnel for the 29th!


----------



## bladesman73 (16 Jul 2020)

Im unsure what to do. I had planned to go to Netherlands again thia summer, ferry to Hook and then stay in various accommodations whilst touring the country. I have looked at travel advice and all seems ok to travel so long as covid protocol is followed. Am i right with this assertion?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (16 Jul 2020)

bladesman73 said:


> Im unsure what to do. I had planned to go to Netherlands again thia summer, ferry to Hook and then stay in various accommodations whilst touring the country. I have looked at travel advice and all seems ok to travel so long as covid protocol is followed. Am i right with this assertion?




Check with https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice and with your travel insurers.


----------



## matticus (16 Jul 2020)

n.b. for Netherlands - think they don't take foreign credit cards outside of main towns. So if cash is still forbidden, you'll need one of their weird local cards. (posted by rider on YACF recently - don't ask me!).


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> n.b. for Netherlands - think they don't take foreign credit cards outside of main towns.


Very odd - what's all that about?
Last time I had someone look doubtfully at my credit card was in the middle of sardinia, early 90s probably.


----------



## matticus (16 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> don't ask me!


----------



## bladesman73 (16 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> n.b. for Netherlands - think they don't take foreign credit cards outside of main towns. So if cash is still forbidden, you'll need one of their weird local cards. (posted by rider on YACF recently - don't ask me!).


Just read on netherlands gov site cash still accepted in most shops


----------



## dnrc (16 Jul 2020)

I'm off on Sunday - all the .gov pages have travel updates and right now everywhere is good to go. Insurance including covid contraction cover is available now.

I fly into Cologne, will head for Koblenz and then spend some time pottering around the Moselle/Nurburgring/Eiffel area, will then maybe pop in to Antwerp and then up to get the ferry home at the hook.

Can't wait - will be my first break of more than 3-4 days since this time last year.


FYI you can sign up for real time travel updates on the .gov websites for countries you are planning to visit - they will email you whenever the advice changes.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Jul 2020)

Off to the French Alps in the morning. 

Can't remember the last time I was so excited about a holiday!

Don't worry, we haven't forgotten anything - the other bike is in the boot


----------



## robing (21 Jul 2020)

I won't be touring this year. I'm buying/selling a house instead 😀


----------



## Cathryn (23 Jul 2020)

I had 'The Conversation' with the Husband today about going to France this summer (not necessarily touring, just on hols). He's adamant we don't go. I'm genuinely gutted today. The idea of being in the lake in Annecy with an aperol literally got me through lockdown. I'm normally pretty upbeat and grateful for my lovely life...but today I'm a little bit tearful about not going on hols.


----------



## MarkF (23 Jul 2020)

Cathryn said:


> I had 'The Conversation' with the Husband today about going to France this summer (not necessarily touring, just on hols). He's adamant we don't go. I'm genuinely gutted today. The idea of being in the lake in Annecy with an aperol literally got me through lockdown. I'm normally pretty upbeat and grateful for my lovely life...but today I'm a little bit tearful about not going on hols.


 
Go without him.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> Go without him.


Homewrecker.
What you should have suggested was a nice trip to a yorkshire reservoir with a can of mackeson.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> Go without him.



That actually has occurred to me. He's taking our Dude to the grandparents for a week, I'm supposed to be getting my classroom ready for September! But if it went wrong and I got Covid/got stuck/had to quarantine, he'd be SO annoyed!!! He'd say 'I told you so' for the rest of our married lives


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Jul 2020)

Cathryn said:


> That actually has occurred to me. He's taking our Dude to the grandparents for a week, I'm supposed to be getting my classroom ready for September! But if it went wrong and I got Covid/got stuck/had to quarantine, he'd be SO annoyed!!! He'd say 'I told you so' for the rest of our married lives


I am going to France and am also a teacher. I have just made sure that I am back 2 weeks before the start of term just in case


----------



## MarkF (27 Jul 2020)

Cathryn said:


> That actually has occurred to me. He's taking our Dude to the grandparents for a week, I'm supposed to be getting my classroom ready for September! But if it went wrong and I got Covid/got stuck/had to quarantine, he'd be SO annoyed!!! He'd say 'I told you so' for the rest of our married lives


 
I'll have to wait and see now, if Spain frees up again then I'll go, if it do & things change again when I am there then I'll just take unpaid leave I suppose. Had time off at the east & west coasts in the past month but I really miss Spain.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2020)

I wonder what employers will do - hard line - you take leave/unpaid leave ?


----------



## Ridgeway (27 Jul 2020)

Have to say that many of the usually busy routes across the Alps are as expected very quiet so far. We were in Annecy twice so far this year and it was much less busy and as such so were the main climbs around that area. Also it was super quiet in the Dordogne 2wks back,
campsite only 25% full. This weekend either the Jura or Lake Maggiore depending upon the weather, as usual with all 6 bikes so hopefully some more vertical KM's


----------



## BigMeatball (27 Jul 2020)

I'm not planning on going anywhere for at least the rest of the year.

I'm just going to work, put money into savings, and probably take 3-6 months off next year IF covid-19 won't be a thing anymore.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2020)

Ridgeway said:


> Have to say that many of the usually busy routes across the Alps are as expected very quiet so far. We were in Annecy twice so far this year and it was much less busy and as such so were the main climbs around that area. Also it was super quiet in the Dordogne 2wks back,
> campsite only 25% full. This weekend either the Jura or Lake Maggiore depending upon the weather, as usual with all 6 bikes so hopefully some more vertical KM's



Freiburg was moderately lively on Sunday, although people did wear masks and/or try and keep distance. The Cycleways were busy.

Gratuitous pic of my bike in my new Favourite City:


----------



## The Crofted Crest (27 Jul 2020)

Kleve was very busy on Saturday with lots of people wearing masks in the street, but taking them off to kiss fiends on the cheek when they met!


----------



## Cathryn (27 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Freiburg was moderately lively on Sunday, although people did wear masks and/or try and keep distance. The Cycleways were busy.
> 
> Gratuitous pic of my bike in my new Favourite City:
> 
> View attachment 538338



Is that Black Forest Freiburg? We flipping love it there.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2020)

Cathryn said:


> Is that Black Forest Freiburg? We flipping love it there.



Yes it is. Sometimes I can't quite believe I get to live here.

Come and say hello if you visit again.


----------



## MntnMan62 (27 Jul 2020)

Cathryn said:


> That actually has occurred to me. He's taking our Dude to the grandparents for a week, I'm supposed to be getting my classroom ready for September! But if it went wrong and I got Covid/got stuck/had to quarantine, he'd be SO annoyed!!! He'd say 'I told you so' for the rest of our married lives



He'd only tell you "I told you so" if you survived.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes it is. Sometimes I can't quite believe I get to live here.
> 
> Come and say hello if you visit again.



Will do - we've stayed a few times in Wolfach, my son's addicted to the mineral quarry and the sommerrodelbahn in Gutach...we love it.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2020)

Our friend's daughter flew out to Spain this afternoon with her boyfriend's family on Jet2. Between this afternoon and this evening Jet2 have cancelled all flights until mid August. Shes OK as its the family's villa.


----------



## Milzy (27 Jul 2020)

Friends booked Canaries last week. No sympathy for them. They knew the risks. 
Still fishy how more are dying in the UK than Spain.


----------



## MntnMan62 (27 Jul 2020)

I just read today that even cases are now spiking again in China. This thing is literally kicking our butts. But hey, what's more important? Being careful and waiting this thing out until there's a vaccine or saying "Ah, what the heck, you only live once. I'm spoiled rotten and have absolutely no backbone so I'm going to just throw all care to the wind and live my life the way I want to live it and to heck with everyone else." Did I just say that?


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2020)

Friends daughter's was more worried about travel insurance being void, and what would happen if she lost her designer clothes. Shows you what youngsters are thinking.


----------



## gavgav (27 Jul 2020)

fossyant said:


> Our friend's daughter flew out to Spain this afternoon with her boyfriend's family on Jet2. Between this afternoon and this evening Jet2 have cancelled all flights until mid August. Shes OK as its the family's villa.


We’ve had the memo at work, today, that if you travel somewhere, knowingly, which has quarantine on return rules (including Spain now) then you will be expected to take the 2 weeks isolation as Annual Leave or unpaid leave. If you are caught out whilst already away, I.e if you’d already left for Spain, before the quarantine on return rules were imposed, then you will be supported and get paid sick leave.....

Won’t worry me, as to our caravan in Wales, will be the only place I’m travelling to for the foreseeable future, certainly into 2021


----------



## MarkF (27 Jul 2020)

Milzy said:


> Friends booked Canaries last week. No sympathy for them. They knew the risks.



That's a bit harsh, hard working people want a holiday with their kids, it's what many work all year for, or endure work all year for. It seems to me that they were royally shafted with quickly moving goal posts.


----------



## DRM (27 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> That's a bit harsh, hard working people want a holiday with their kids, it's what many work all year for, or endure work all year for. It seems to me that they were royally shafted with quickly moving goal posts.


I don’t think it is harsh, we should have been in France next week, we postponed the whole thing until 2021, as it wasn’t worth the risk, especially when 2 weeks ago there were reports of spikes in the Catalunya region of Spain, and in North Western France, there‘s no point going somewhere, only to get stuck where everything is closed, or having to isolate on your return, also if you go in the knowledge that covid 19 levels are on the rise your insurance is null and void.


----------



## MarkF (27 Jul 2020)

DRM said:


> I don’t think it is harsh, we should have been in France next week, we postponed the whole thing until 2021, as it wasn’t worth the risk, especially when 2 weeks ago there were reports of spikes in the Catalunya region of Spain, and in North Western France, there‘s no point going somewhere, only to get stuck where everything is closed, or having to isolate on your return, also if you go in the knowledge that covid 19 levels are on the rise your insurance is null and void.



Was there any forewarning anywhere that a "quarantine period" would/could be introduced again, I saw nothing? There is no sense in saying "go" and not expecting families to do just that.


----------



## MntnMan62 (28 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> Was there any forewarning anywhere that a "quarantine period" would/could be introduced again, I saw nothing? There is no sense in saying "go" and not expecting families to do just that.



Unfortunately you are talking about a government's attempt at properly managing people during a pandemic. Coming from the US as I do, I have purposely NOT listened to a word coming from most of the people in our present administration. Even Fauci has been somewhat inconsistent. But he was following what they knew at the time. But the reality of this situation is that not a single person should be counting on their government to protect them or to give them the proper information to keep them safe. As unfortunate as that is, the only person who can keep you safe is you. It's up to each of us to listen to as many different sources of information and figure out who knows what they are talking about and then decide for yourself what it will take to stay healthy and safe. It really doesn't take a whole lot of brain power to realize that this is a global situation with most of the planet impacted. Therefore, as much as people may work hard all year and really look forward to their vacations, it's kind of too freaking bad that they can't go this year if they also want to stay safe and healthy and don't want to be inconvenienced by quarantines, etc. Ask yourself, when have we ever had to deal with something like this? NEVER. 1918. Who of us was around then? 0.01% of us. The other 99.9% of us should be sitting tight and accepting the severity of the situation. We don't have to like it. But it just is. Accept it or don't. If you don't accept it, don't complain later on when you get sick or the numbers keep skyrocketing and your ability to move about is restricted again. It's really not all that complicated. But some people seem to want to make it into something it really isn't. This is most definitely not about restricting people's rights. If that's what some people think, then they are sorely mistaken.


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> Was there any forewarning anywhere that a "quarantine period" would/could be introduced again, I saw nothing? There is no sense in saying "go" and not expecting families to do just that.


Gov.uk travel advice, published 4th Feb & updated 10th July. There are enough warning signs that the situation, and therefore that advice/requirements, could quickly change. Specifically:
"_This advice is being kept under constant review. Travel disruption is still possible and national control measures may be brought in with little notice_."


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Jul 2020)

DRM said:


> I don’t think it is harsh, we should have been in France next week, we postponed the whole thing until 2021, as it wasn’t worth the risk, especially when 2 weeks ago there were reports of spikes in the Catalunya region of Spain, and in North Western France, there‘s no point going somewhere, only to get stuck where everything is closed, or having to isolate on your return, also if you go in the knowledge that covid 19 levels are on the rise your insurance is null and void.


It's worth the risk for me. Eurotunnel and campsites booked. If something happens before tomorrow, financially I'll just suck it up. If everything shuts, I'm happy to live on bread, cheese and wine on the campsite and I have made sure that I am back 2 weeks before school re starts.


----------



## matticus (28 Jul 2020)

The Crofted Crest said:


> Kleve was very busy on Saturday with lots of people wearing masks in the street, but taking them off to kiss fiends on the cheek when they met!


So much for England being the stoopidest nation in the pandemic ...


----------



## DRM (28 Jul 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> It's worth the risk for me. Eurotunnel and campsites booked. If something happens before tomorrow, financially I'll just suck it up. If everything shuts, I'm happy to live on bread, cheese and wine on the campsite and I have made sure that I am back 2 weeks before school re starts.


That’s all well and good, but I don’t get 6 weeks off in which to self isolate, if I have to self isolate, I don’t get paid, it’s that simple, secondly & more importantly, if my wife were to catch it, there’s every chance it would be fatal, I can’t see the point in risking it, were is the fun in being abroad when everything could be closed at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Jul 2020)

DRM said:


> That’s all well and good, but I don’t get 6 weeks off in which to self isolate, if I have to self isolate, I don’t get paid, it’s that simple, secondly & more importantly, if my wife were to catch it, there’s every chance it would be fatal, I can’t see the point in risking it, were is the fun in being abroad when everything could be closed at the drop of a hat.


Everyone's circumstances are different. I go to France for the walking and cycling. I won't be visiting any attractions.


----------



## Glow worm (28 Jul 2020)

DRM said:


> I can’t see the point in risking it, were is the fun in being abroad when everything could be closed at the drop of a hat.



That's what I don't get. It's just not worth the risk for me. Resisting the urge to go abroad, for just one summer doesn't seem like a big ask to me.
This 'I know it's a catastrophic global pandemic and all that, but I really need some sun' thing doesn't sit well with me. I'll never understand people.


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Jul 2020)

Glow worm said:


> That's what I don't get. It's just not worth the risk for me. Resisting the urge to go abroad, for just one summer doesn't seem like a big ask to me.
> This 'I know it's a catastrophic global pandemic and all that, but I really need some sun' thing doesn't sit well with me. I'll never understand people.


I don't see that I am at any more risk of spreading/catching covid19 on a rural campsite in France than I would be in Britain somewhere. In my experience, campsites in Britain are often more overcrowded than in France


----------



## matticus (28 Jul 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Everyone's circumstances are different.


Exactly. 

Some folks should try putting themselves in others' shoes.


----------



## MarkF (28 Jul 2020)

Maybe I should fly to Malaga, cycle to Bilbao, get the train into France and fly home?


----------



## DRM (28 Jul 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> I don't see that I am at any more risk of spreading/catching covid19 on a rural campsite in France than I would be in Britain somewhere. In my experience, campsites in Britain are often more overcrowded than in France


Not the ones I’ve been on, they can be more busy, unless it’s a camping a la ferme ,if your out walking how do you know someone with covid hasn’t touched that stile or gate before you,


----------



## MarkF (28 Jul 2020)

DRM said:


> Not the ones I’ve been on, they can be more busy, unless it’s a camping a la ferme ,if your out walking how do you know someone with covid hasn’t touched that stile or gate before you,



Out of all the coronovirus guff I've read, that is the gold medal winner.


----------



## Julia9054 (28 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> Out of all the coronovirus guff I've read, that is the gold medal winner.


For once, I agree with you! 
Am I more likely to catch it from a French stile or an English one?


----------



## MarkF (28 Jul 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> For once, I agree with you!
> Am I more likely to catch it from a French stile or an English one?



And take care in the long grass Julia.


----------



## Glow worm (28 Jul 2020)

International travel isn't something I'd consider for a good while yet, though I do understand we are in the age of the 'It's my right I'll do what I want' generation.


----------



## DRM (29 Jul 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> For once, I agree with you!
> Am I more likely to catch it from a French stile or an English one?


Crack on, today’s news announcement Covid 19 is on the rise in Europe, so the gamble is, which region is going to be clamped down next?


----------



## DRM (29 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> Out of all the coronovirus guff I've read, that is the gold medal winner.


Or goes into the toilet block and leaves covid on everything they touch, and what fun it will be filling in the forms the French had people doing, just to go to the supermarket as they did a few months back, try arguing that with a gendarme, not to mention if the cafes and restaurants are closed, but you do what you want, have fun


----------



## MarkF (29 Jul 2020)

DRM said:


> Or goes into the toilet block and leaves covid on everything they touch, and what fun it will be filling in the forms the French had people doing, just to go to the supermarket as they did a few months back, try arguing that with a gendarme, not to mention if the cafes and restaurants are closed, but you do what you want, have fun


 I'll take my chance with the lightning strike thanks.


----------



## HMS_Dave (29 Jul 2020)

Just today the news broke out of imbeciles in a pub in Stone a few miles from me in Staffs, where they all crammed into a pub and now at least 10 people have tested positive for covid 19 and there is a scramble to trace everyone's movements and to ensure those are tested and isolated but its probably already too late... Trouble is people think they're ok but seldom think about the effects they might have on others. The more variables you add the more chances you have of passing covid onto others for which there maybe fatal consequences. It isnt all about you...
That being said many lack basic common sense but I'm sure if we all search deep within ourselves we can dig out some of this common sense and apply it to the so called 'new normal' that we face to minimise the risks posed. Take care in whatever you do and think for Pete's sake...


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2020)

Well you've all convinced me: I'll not risk travelling to the UK until the Covid situation there improves dramatically.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> I'll take my chance with the lightning strike thanks.


I think it is a _wee bit_ more likely than that... 

On average ~3 people a year die of lightning strikes in the UK so you have roughly a 1-in-20,000,000+ chance of being zapped to death. Even in a small town like Todmorden, 10 people have died of Covid-19 since April, and 5 in smaller Hebden Bridge/Mytholmroyd - closer to 1-in-1,000! That's the ones who died. Statistically, about 1-in-200 will have been ill enough to need hospital care and a lot of the survivors will be having a very rough time in their physical rehab.


----------



## MarkF (29 Jul 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I think it is a _wee bit_ more likely than that...
> 
> On average ~3 people a year die of lightning strikes in the UK so you have roughly a 1-in-20,000,000+ chance of being zapped to death. Even in a small town like Todmorden, 10 people have died of Covid-19 since April, and 5 in smaller Hebden Bridge/Mytholmroyd - closer to 1-in-1,000! That's the ones who died. Statistically, about 1-in-200 will have been ill enough to need hospital care and a lot of the survivors will be having a very rough time in their physical rehab.



"Of" or "with"? I am highly attuned to NHS stats as you know, contracting Covid-19 on a cycle tour is not something to cause me one second of worry. After all, should I be so unfortunate as to become infected then I've a 99.98% chance of not dying. I mean, I worry about cars, now and again.


----------



## HMS_Dave (29 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well you've all convinced me: I'll not risk travelling to the UK until the Covid situation there improves dramatically.


Why just the UK?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I think it is a _wee bit_ more likely than that...
> 
> On average ~3 people a year die of lightning strikes in the UK so you have roughly a 1-in-20,000,000+ chance of being zapped to death. Even in a small town like Todmorden, 10 people have died of Covid-19 since April, and 5 in smaller Hebden Bridge/Mytholmroyd - closer to 1-in-1,000! That's the ones who died. Statistically, about 1-in-200 will have been ill enough to need hospital care and a lot of the survivors will be having a very rough time in their physical rehab.



According to these people the current rate of infection in the UK is 14.0 per 100 000 over a 14 day average.

France is a slightly higher 17.1 and Germany is 8.7.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> "Of" or "with"? I am highly attuned to NHS stats as you know, contracting Covid-19 on a cycle tour is not something to cause me one second of worry. After all, should I be so unfortunate as to become infected then I've a 99.98% chance of not dying. I mean, I worry about cars, now and again.


I had a feeling you would come back with that!

I look on it as Russian Roulette with a 1,000-chamber gun... I know that I might get zapped by lightning when up on the tops on my bike. I do my best to avoid thunderstorms, have been caught out a couple of times, but am still prepared to take a one-in-several-million chance. If somebody put a briefcase containing £10,000 in used fivers in front of me though and said it would be mine if I played 1-in-1,000 Russian Roulette first, I would decline their generous offer! 

PS I know from horrible personal experience what it feels like to be close to dying _OF/WITH_ lungs riddled with blood clots, and since something like one third of Covid-19 deaths are caused by pulmonary embolism, I will do my best to decline coronanavirus's generous offer...


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jul 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> According to these people the current rate of infection in the UK is 14.0 per 100 000 over a 14 day average.
> 
> France is a slightly higher 17.1 and Germany is 8.7.


Let's revisit those numbers in 14 days time...

I'm seeing half the people in this town wandering around in masks and crossing the road to avoid each other. The other half seem to think it is party time!


----------



## dodgy (29 Jul 2020)

Cathryn said:


> I had 'The Conversation' with the Husband today about going to France this summer (not necessarily touring, just on hols). He's adamant we don't go. I'm genuinely gutted today. The idea of being in the lake in Annecy with an aperol literally got me through lockdown. I'm normally pretty upbeat and grateful for my lovely life...but today I'm a little bit tearful about not going on hols.



We went through similar, we're very lucky to be able to go to Samoens every July, but not this year, even though technically we were allowed to go.
I remind myself that not having an amazing holiday sucks when you're used to it, but we still have a roof over our heads, food on the table and still working.

Make up for it next year in style. Come to Samoens and I'll buy you and husband une pression!


----------



## HMS_Dave (29 Jul 2020)

MarkF said:


> "Of" or "with"? I am highly attuned to NHS stats as you know, contracting Covid-19 on a cycle tour is not something to cause me one second of worry. After all, should I be so unfortunate as to become infected then I've a 99.98% chance of not dying. I mean, I worry about cars, now and again.


Well if you're going abroad to tour on a bicycle you're not just touring on a bicycle. Unless you own a private chopper or plane and can avoid the riff raff in the airports, check in and what not. But fill your boots, no one is going to stop you at the moment. All my point I'm making is that people should take more responsibility and understand it is not others carrying the virus but all of us, some of which wont even know they've got it or even had it but can be fatal to others. People are quick to blame the pub owners for the outbreak in Stone, staffs. But be as that may, didnt anybody else think when they were crammed in the bear garden about their own safety?

That is all....


----------



## MarkF (29 Jul 2020)

ColinJ said:


> I had a feeling you would come back with that!
> 
> I look on it as Russian Roulette with a 1,000-chamber gun... I know that I might get zapped by lightning when up on the tops on my bike. I do my best to avoid thunderstorms, have been caught out a couple of times, but am still prepared to take a one-in-several-million chance. If somebody put a briefcase containing £10,000 in used fivers in front of me though and said it would be mine if I played 1-in-1,000 Russian Roulette first, I would decline their generous offer!
> 
> PS I know from horrible personal experience what it feels like to be close to dying _OF/WITH_ lungs riddled with blood clots, and since something like one third of Covid-19 deaths are caused by pulmonary embolism, I will do my best to decline coronanavirus's generous offer...



Thought so Colin. But, the stats are there for us, NHS, ONS, regularly updated, the risk is as clear as day. I suppose it's how you are as a person that determines how you interpret the risk (like helmets), to me it's infinesimal, not something I think about. If postive tests (@HMS_Dave) correlated to hospitalisations and deaths then it'd have a different impact on me, but they don't, which is good news for all of us.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Jul 2020)

I would like to come to the UK for some fish and chips. Its a bit risky at the moment though. I cant go to Ireland for Transatlantic Way. Italy would be good in September for Torino - Nice Rally. Its all a bit risky though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> Why just the UK?



Partly because in some places around here it's hard not to travel internationally: you can do it by riding on the other side of the cycleway:







Names added by me.

Just to the left is a playground: every time someone kicks their ball over the fence they have to go to Switzerland to get it back. 

The Swiss/French border is a bit more obvious: at least there's a _Sign_:


----------



## HobbesOnTour (29 Jul 2020)

There are just so many issues to be weighed

What if I catch Covid? 

Do I have underlying conditions? 
How sick am I likely to be?
How will that affect me on a tour? Should/Can I use public transport?
Can I lay low until I'm no longer infectious and able to travel comfortably? Do I have the resources, responsibilities, time to allow or disallow for that?


Even if you're of the opinion that Covid is not a risk to you…

What if a region I'm travelling in becomes a high risk area?

How will I know? 
Where will I get the correct information (in a language I understand? Google Translate is far from perfect!)
Can I continue to travel?
What will that look like in terms of facilities, shops, services etc.
What happens if I need something for my bike or a repair? Is that likely to be as hassle free as before?
Can I go home hassle free or will I have to quarantine at home.
Again, how am I set up for that in terms of work, family, finances?
What if I can't travel onwards and have to sit tight or am given x hours to leave the region or country? 
Do I have local contacts where I can leave my bike and gear safely while I get home?
Do I have the resources if authorities say that I have to stay in a hotel or similar?

Even if you don't care about your own personal risk of becoming ill, it is fairly clear that by moving around unnecessarily you are a risk to others. I'm aware of the argument that Covid is really only fatal to those already seriously ill or with underlying conditions (unless of course, it mutates), but the question has to be asked - Am I comfortable possibly being a carrier?

There is also insurance to consider and just what is and is not covered. 

For those pointing out that the UK government is saying it's ok to travel to X, Y and Z I'd suggest evaluating that advice in light of their overall Covid performance.

Just about every Government in the world is advising against all non-essential travel. I use the Australian govt. advice when going abroad because there are always huge numbers of Australians abroad and their advice is practical and down to earth. Their advice for every single European country is Do Not Travel.

I can't understand the urge to travel abroad at this time given the unprecedented situation we are all in. I've fecked off on tours with minimal planning to different parts of Europe without a concern - whatever happened I could deal with it. I'd have no confidence in that attitude now simply because so much is out of my control and has the potential to change so fast.

If something goes wrong the impact will be significant.

From reading accounts of people who are attempting to tour at the moment in different parts of the world the experience is very different from before. Things like getting water are difficult. Wild camping is riskier, or at least permission is more difficult to get. Shops are closed. Accommodation is limited, choices limited and more expensive.

A tour in Germany where I can't sit down for an hour or two on a terras and have my three Bs - Bratwürst, Bröt & Bier, or enjoy a fantastic French meal in a bustling brasserie or have a late, late dinner on a Spanish plaza with delicious, cheap vino tinto - and relax - is no tour to me.

There are so many wonderful places in the UK to cycle tour (or wherever you happen to be) and anything going wrong will be so much easier to deal with simply by being in your own country.


----------



## robing (29 Jul 2020)

Milzy said:


> Friends booked Canaries last week. No sympathy for them. They knew the risks.
> Still fishy how more are dying in the UK than Spain.


Don't forget that people who booked in advance though may well have lost all their money if they didn't go.


----------



## Cathryn (1 Aug 2020)

dodgy said:


> Make up for it next year in style. Come to Samoens and I'll buy you and husband une pression!



Merci...best offer I've had all day


----------



## Julia9054 (2 Aug 2020)

Le cooking in Le Rozier! So glad we decided to go away. Didn't realise just how tense I was with everything going on. All outdoors, lots of space and fresh air. Only been indoors to pop into Spar with my mask on.


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Aug 2020)

We have just cancelled our family trip to Portugal, we decided that the risk of getting stuck their plus the minimum 14 quarantine on our return was just not worth it. We will be losing over £600 which is annoying to say the least. On a plus note, my new bike arrived a few days ago, the weather here is looking great and we have just sorted out a Canoe Camping expedition.


----------



## Julia9054 (3 Aug 2020)

Today's very socially distanced ride!


----------



## CXRAndy (3 Aug 2020)

Im looking at winter 2021 for the Canaries week away

Holidaying in the UK far more in future


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Aug 2020)

Sticking to UK this year


----------



## matticus (4 Aug 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Today's very socially distanced ride!
> View attachment 539630
> 
> 
> View attachment 539631


Chapeau for carrying your tents etc over that


----------



## recumbentpanda (4 Aug 2020)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Even if you don't care about your own personal risk of becoming ill, it is fairly clear that by moving around unnecessarily you are a risk to others.



^ this, this and thrice this! ^


----------



## matticus (4 Aug 2020)

every trip by car or plane is a risk to others.


----------



## Julia9054 (4 Aug 2020)

matticus said:


> Chapeau for carrying your tents etc over that


Nooooo . . . tent stayed on campsite!


----------



## randynewmanscat (11 Aug 2020)

I might, late autumn to see my house close up and maybe drink pints. I've not set foot since June 2017 and am curious to see what my old town looks like.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Aug 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> I might, late autumn to see my house close up and maybe drink pints. I've not set foot since June 2017 and am curious to see what my old town looks like.


Where is it?
We can check it out for you/tell you whether it's gone to pot or become the worldwide mecca of a sex cult.


----------



## randynewmanscat (11 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Where is it?
> We can check it out for you/tell you whether it's gone to pot or become the worldwide mecca of a sex cult.


WA15 or thereabouts. When I left there was a footballer infestation in the really posh ghetto nearby but nothing that a few cans of Raid wouldn't sort out.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Aug 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> WA15 or thereabouts. When I left there was a footballer infestation in the really posh ghetto nearby but nothing that a few cans of Raid wouldn't sort out.


cycled thro there a few times of late - all seems to still be there.


----------



## MarkF (11 Aug 2020)

My options are getting narrower, might end up camping in the Netherlands. Also considering a train London/Istanbul (Via Belgrade & Sofia) train trip. I WILL beat this lockdown.


----------



## DRM (13 Aug 2020)

So my gut feeling about going to France has been confirmed, travellers from France to the UK will have to isolate for 14 days from 04:00 on Saturday , also includes Monaco, Malta, Turks & Caicos, & Aruba, so I would have had 2 weeks at home with no pay, glad we didn’t go now


----------



## Dec66 (13 Aug 2020)

Well, I was going to France from 4-7 September with my lad, a trip which we'd postponed once already from June 19-22.

Shame, that, because if Covid doesn't put the kybosh on a trip next year, Brexit will.

I have a plan B in mind for September, just waiting for me lad to confirm interest.


----------



## DRM (13 Aug 2020)

Dec66 said:


> Well, I was going to France from 4-7 September with my lad, a trip which we'd postponed once already from June 19-22.
> 
> Shame, that, because if Covid doesn't put the kybosh on a trip next year, Brexit will.
> 
> I have a plan B in mind for September, just waiting for me lad to confirm interest.


This awful virus doesn’t show any sign of disappearing, just as countries seem to have got a handle on the number of infections, does it rear it’s ugly head again, it seems like 2021 now for holidays, we were lucky as we were able to postpone the accommodation & tunnel crossing, I can only hope that the virus exhausts itself as I don’t think vaccines will work, just as they don’t for a common cold.


----------



## Notafettler (13 Aug 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Doubt I’ll be going abroad again until there’s a vaccine.


Does that include England?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Aug 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Does that include England?



I'm afraid it probably does.


----------



## Notafettler (14 Aug 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I'm afraid it probably does.


We'll miss you!


----------



## Notafettler (14 Aug 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I'm afraid it probably does.




I will have to go to Herefordshire sometime around September but I will be expected to cross into Wales at least to Hay on wye market. I am prepared to take the risk rather than insult the Welsh.


----------



## Stephenite (14 Aug 2020)

Meanwhile, in Norway...

If you are coming from the countries/areas in red you have to quarantine on entry. Same with the diagonal red lines as it is deemed there is not enough data. Yellow - no quarantine on entry, but recognised as increasing risk. Green - nowhere. And general advice of no unnecessary travel until 1. October.







Norway bases it's decisions on infection rates of 20 cases per 100,000 over last 14 days.


----------



## matticus (14 Aug 2020)

Interesting! So does Norway divide up it's 2 Scandi neighbours by region? While treating all other countries as single zones of infection (e.g. the mainland Spain vs Balearics issue)?

And how often do they update the situation? (perhaps more often than UK does, if it's based on a simple numeric criteria... )


----------



## Stephenite (14 Aug 2020)

Yes, to the first.

And to the second: Updated every two weeks. These new restrictions came out yesterday afternoon and are in place midnight tonight. So approx. 34 hours notice. Though the government says the rules can change at any time.


----------



## Dec66 (14 Aug 2020)

Dec66 said:


> Well, I was going to France from 4-7 September with my lad, a trip which we'd postponed once already from June 19-22.
> 
> Shame, that, because if Covid doesn't put the kybosh on a trip next year, Brexit will.
> 
> I have a plan B in mind for September, just waiting for me lad to confirm interest.


Plan B enacted.

Hotel and return flights to Zurich booked for 4-7 September.

Now watch Switzerland force UK citizens to quarantine as our cases rise.


----------



## Notafettler (14 Aug 2020)

Dec66 said:


> Shame, that, because if Covid doesn't put the kybosh on a trip next year, Brexit will.



True, once Brexit takes place UK citizens won't be able to travel to Europe or is it just France?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Aug 2020)

Notafettler said:


> We'll miss you!





Notafettler said:


> I will have to go to Herefordshire sometime around September but I will be expected to cross into Wales at least to Hay on wye market. I am prepared to take the risk rather than insult the Welsh.



Oh, please don't infer any insult towards the English for my position! I have family in England that I'm missing more than you'll miss me.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Aug 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Oh, please don't infer any insult towards the English for my position! I have family in England that I'm missing more than you'll miss me.


I'm missing my Scottish cousin. He normally comes down with his road bike for the Tour de Yorkshire but of course that was scuppered by coronavirus this year. It isn't just the fact that I won't see him this year - he has bought a new mountain bike and was going to bring his old one down for me, a rather nice GT Zaskar!


----------



## HobbesOnTour (14 Aug 2020)

On a humorous and off topic note....
Many years ago working in the Highlands of Scotland I met a Welshman and his family staying in the hotel I was working.
Every night he raved about his day, how beautiful everywhere was and just what a perfect holiday he was having on his first ever trip to Scotland.
When I asked him why he'd never been up before, he looked at me in all seriousness and replied
"Because I'd have to go through ******* England".


----------



## Dec66 (14 Aug 2020)

Notafettler said:


> True, once Brexit takes place UK citizens won't be able to travel to Europe or is it just France?


As it stands, UK citizens will need a Schengen visa to visit France.

The problem is more logistical than bureaucratic; Kent will be the world's biggest lorry park next year.


----------



## randynewmanscat (14 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> cycled thro there a few times of late - all seems to still be there.


I'll believe that when I see it. 
I think I will be postponing for a while after Thursday nights news. I was 1/2 expecting the news but hoping for the best. 
Two friends have cancelled their planned visit here just two weeks from setting off.
I can't imagine anyone without a flexible work life and money in the bank setting foot outside of the UK this year from today onwards. Euro tunnel will be having a busy night tonight.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2020)

Notafettler said:


> True, once Brexit takes place UK citizens won't be able to travel to Europe or is it just France?



As far as I know the EU is allowing UK nationals a 90 day Schengen visa for travel in the EU, just like they do for some other non-EU countries. 

The border between France and other EU countries is now practically invisible and randomly goes through fields, villages, and the occasional living room. Statistically that could mean the houseowner can increase their risk of catching Covid-19 just by sitting on the wrong sofa.


----------



## randynewmanscat (15 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Quite.
> And how many folk are those folk (maybe 4) in the vehicle interacting with in their separate lives? Especially with the now relaxed/barely in existence lockdown. And if a single one of them catches it from anyone in those separate lives, shoving them in a small metal crucible with three or maybe four other people seems like an excellent way for them to pass it on.


We should ask Dom, he would speak from experience.


----------



## randynewmanscat (15 Aug 2020)

Dwn said:


> My concern is that some of these companies will not reinstate travel for cyclists. It must be tempting for the likes of Eurotunnel, since they might feel the bike service is hardly worth the trouble for them.


I hope not. Foot passengers provided the operators with running cost money during the dead periods and seasons via day trip booze and cig cruises. That will be dead next year with the customs union exit so the attraction of courting none car travellers will fade.
My golden age of cycle touring was as a youngster with no car but an interail ticket and a cross channel ferry. The country would be like a prison for people with no car or motorbike if shanks or pushbike was stopped permanently.
"I would like to leave the island next week". 
"Have you got a car sir"? 
"No". 
"Ah then you'll need to travel by plane". 
"But I have a serious fear of air travel". 
"Sorry to hear that sir, perhaps you could buy a canoe and paddle across".


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Aug 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> I hope not. Foot passengers provided the operators with running cost money during the dead periods and seasons via day trip booze and cig cruises. That will be dead next year with the customs union exit so the attraction of courting none car travellers will fade.
> My golden age of cycle touring was as a youngster with no car but an interail ticket and a cross channel ferry. The country would be like a prison for people with no car or motorbike if shanks or pushbike was stopped permanently.
> "I would like to leave the island next week".
> "Have you got a car sir"?
> ...


on the plus side, i think the age of the car is fading fast.
many many londoners of course don't have a car - that's a a hell of a lot of folk within striking distance of the channel.
I interrailed a fair bit - i agree that it was heavenly freedom of a type i fear rather less young folk enjoy these days with their point to point selfie-flights. 
But you interrailed with a bike?


----------



## randynewmanscat (15 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> on the plus side, i think the age of the car is fading fast.
> many many londoners of course don't have a car - that's a a hell of a lot of folk within striking distance of the channel.
> I interrailed a fair bit - i agree that it was heavenly freedom of a type i fear rather less young folk enjoy these days with their point to point selfie-flights.
> But you interrailed with a bike?


I certainly did, several times. Scouting out a hut or empty building in a goods yard next to larger stations to doss down for the remainder of the night while the bike was on another train to be picked up later.
Was the best ticket of any sort that I ever bought, I would decide where I wanted to go as I went along, happy days indeed.
Train and bike allowed me to skip the industrial or boring bits with busy arterial routes. Northern France never appealed to me as a young man so I always skipped that.


----------



## randynewmanscat (15 Aug 2020)

snorri said:


> Only on short ferry trips of less than one hour.
> AIUI, the Maritime and Coastguard Agency rules have been temporarily eased to make travelling in your vehicle on an open car deck compulsory on ferry journeys of less than one hour.
> The ban on passengers remaining in a vehicle on enclosed car decks remains in place.


Since the Herald of Free Enterprise disaster the car deck safety is strict. I travelled on Harwich Hook of Holland route once and a Scania tractor unit with a fuel leak caused a several hours wait to disembark as it was dealt with.


----------



## randynewmanscat (15 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> many many londoners of course don't have a car - that's a a hell of a lot of folk within striking distance of the channel.


That gives some hope. It's easier to form a well organised lobby in the capital city and find a big hitter in the Parliament to make your voices heard. The fact that Boris touts his biking credentials may help. May it not come to pass but if it does I will add my voice, I see it as a rights issue and a fairly important one at that. The notion that it's their boats so their rules if and when we start living again cuts no ice, it is public transport.


----------



## Blue Hills (15 Aug 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> I certainly did, several times. Scouting out a hut or empty building in a goods yard next to larger stations to doss down for the remainder of the night while the bike was on another train to be picked up later.
> Was the best ticket of any sort that I ever bought, I would decide where I wanted to go as I went along, happy days indeed.
> Train and bike allowed me to skip the industrial or boring bits with busy arterial routes. Northern France never appealed to me as a young man so I always skipped that.


am very impressed.
but still puzzled.
you separated yourself from the bike?
where was this other train sat/going with your bike on it?
can you travel inter-rail with a bike these days?
(I know that interrail isn't - very sadly - quite the same thing these days)
Good thing about cycle touring is of course that as long as you still have decent health and care not a sod what anyone thinks you can maintain the carefree attitude to travel of youth.


----------



## Notafettler (15 Aug 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Oh, please don't infer any insult towards the English for my position! I have family in England that I'm missing more than you'll miss me.


Obviously, I have never even met you, you could be a bot for all I know. If i stay in Hay on wye I get an allergic reaction to ? Twice its happened and I have never had an allergic reaction in my life other than in Wales. Yet I still go there (only for a few hours) to show respect for the Welsh even though I am alergic to them. You should be doing the same but because we voted for Brexit you disrespect us. 
Possibly!


----------



## Notafettler (15 Aug 2020)

Dec66 said:


> As it stands, UK citizens will need a Schengen visa to visit France.
> 
> The problem is more logistical than bureaucratic; Kent will be the world's biggest lorry park next year.


Your certain of that are you? Or just hoping?
May I borrow your crystal ball?
How long will it be a car park? Forever or a week?
Please check your crystal ball and let me know so I can change my travel arrangements, not that I have any at the moment but I might have when I get my enormous (no chance) insurance claim paid.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Aug 2020)

Notafettler said:


> You should be doing the same but because we voted for Brexit you disrespect us.
> Possibly!



Absolutely not.

I have no idea how you came up with that, it’s bonkers!


----------



## Notafettler (15 Aug 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Absolutely not.
> 
> I have no idea how you came up with that, it’s bonkers!


That's staggeringly insulting, true but still!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Aug 2020)

Notafettler said:


> That's staggeringly insulting, true but still!





Sorry, I really don’t understand what you’re on about.

My decision to not travel to England or any other place is based on consideration for my (and my family’s) wellbeing. That’s it, nothing else.


----------



## Notafettler (15 Aug 2020)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Sorry, I really don’t understand what you’re on about.
> 
> My decision to not travel to England or any other place is based on consideration for my (and my family’s) wellbeing. That’s it, nothing else.


Seriously, do you think I am being... entirely serious?


----------



## MarkF (15 Aug 2020)

Looking at my options using a folder and trains in eastern europe, fly back from wherever. This is a great resource.

https://www.seat61.com/


----------



## matticus (15 Aug 2020)

Eurotunnel take bikes - I have no idea how long they have done this, but it was (good) news to me.

https://www.eurotunnel.com/uk/travelling-with-us/vehicles/bicycles/


----------



## matticus (15 Aug 2020)

Dec66 said:


> As it stands, UK citizens will need a Schengen visa to visit France.
> 
> The problem is more logistical than bureaucratic; Kent will be the world's biggest lorry park next year.


Don't worry - the Farage Garage will save us!


----------



## Dec66 (17 Aug 2020)

Notafettler said:


> Your certain of that are you? Or just hoping?
> May I borrow your crystal ball?
> How long will it be a car park? Forever or a week?
> Please check your crystal ball and let me know so I can change my travel arrangements, not that I have any at the moment but I might have when I get my enormous (no chance) insurance claim paid.


Put it this way... You'll see it on the news.


----------



## rikki (17 Aug 2020)

MarkF said:


> ...
> https://www.seat61.com/


Thanks for that.
Dream space at the moment


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Aug 2020)

can folks please leave brexit out of this?
the thread is supposed to be about something else.
The politics bit, with its various performers, is thataway ....


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> am very impressed.
> but still puzzled.
> you separated yourself from the bike?
> where was this other train sat/going with your bike on it?
> ...


In the late 70's and to the mid 80's when I had both time and money (a rare thing in life) it was difficult to book your bike on the same train. 
You would visit the bagages and book your bike in and be told what time it would arrive at your own destination. I think they used to send bikes on night trains for the long hauls and god knows what trains for the shorter journeys. You called in at the bagages with your counterfoil and had fingers and toes crossed that your bike was in one piece with all of its paint still in place, it always was.
I made many short hops and usually the bike went with me, sometimes in the carriage in the lobby spaces at the end.
I used to buy an annual European timetable, I can't remember the name but it was a fairly thick red covered book of the cheapest paper. I would cut out all the pages of routes I thought I might use in the countries I might or might not visit. 
I bought my last ticket in 1986 two months before my 26th birthday which signalled the end of my ridiculously cheap travel costs. 
I don't know if it's still possible to interrail with a bike. If SNCF still exist when I become a pensioner I get a decent reduction with a card, if my legs and brain are still turning I would like to try another "spin the wheel and see where we end up" bike and train tour.


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Aug 2020)

One of my friends who was due to visit but baulked at the idea of two weeks within his house on return is having second thoughts as he realises he is mainly curtailed from much of normal life in a suburban environment anyway.
He has read that the French intend to reciprocate on quarantine and I have told him to wait and see. Last time this occurred the French made it clear that it was advisory rather than enforced and I wait to see what the state has to say. It's safe enough here at the moment, if he was not such a cautious person he would more likely bring the corona with him. His rants about seeing packed out beer gardens on his journeys to shops tells me what I need to know about why there are localised confinements in Manchester.


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Aug 2020)

thanks for the reply - we are roughly the same age - wonderful memories of the freewheeling go where you want (even the other side of the iron curtain) monthly interail pass.
I know a few young southern italians - (actually a big island) - a few of them had never really gone abroad let alone round their country until what to me was a pretty advanced age - basically because they expected to fly everywhere - wouldn't consider trains or ferries. also cited lack of money - when i told them I'd just got on trains and slept wherever (most nights not in a bed) one or two said "ah, it's not the 80s anymore" - still not sure what the hell they meant - the same possibilities are still there* if you take them.

* not sleeping on the steps between venice railway station and the grand canal unfortunately though - italy has got too prissy.

and to the folks determined to bring brexit here (please go elsewhere) all of this gloriously free travel was before the modern EU.


----------



## randynewmanscat (23 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> thanks for the reply - we are roughly the same age - wonderful memories of the freewheeling go where you want (even the other side of the iron curtain) monthly interail pass.
> I know a few young southern italians - (actually a big island) - a few of them had never really gone abroad let alone round their country until what to me was a pretty advanced age - basically because they expected to fly everywhere - wouldn't consider trains or ferries. also cited lack of money - when i told them I'd just got on trains and slept wherever (most nights not in a bed) one or two said "ah, it's not the 80s anymore" - still not sure what the hell they meant - the same possibilities are still there* if you take them.
> 
> * not sleeping on the steps between venice railway station and the grand canal unfortunately though - italy has got too prissy.
> ...


Yes its all still possible I think. Not as cheap as the golden age when regular walk on tickets did not hurt the wallet too much if you travelled after 09:30. As a kid I used to travel first class on window licking trips to Manchester, paper rounds financed 1st class tickets from pocket change. When my parents extended my leash I used to travel to London on the Piccadilly to Euston train, first class on that too without putting a dent in my slim and moth infested pocket.
Nice to Montparnasse by TGV in 1990 £20 booked in the ticket office on day of travel. Times have changed in France and the service is crap and the tickets not cheap, SNCF privatisation being prepared I think, Noam Chomsky hit the nail squarely with his take on that.
Anyone reading this thread who tours or wants to should do what Mr Blue Hills and I have talked about while swerving off topic a lot. It is a rite of passage you will not regret if you are young or perhaps old and footloose to set out on a not so organised tour.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Aug 2020)

>>if you are young or perhaps old and footloose to set out on a not so organised tour.

at the risk of continuing the divert of the joy of freewheeling cheapo travel, and age*, I well remember interraiing on a train to budapest sharing a carriage with a fellow inter-railer (I seem to recall she said she could get it or something similar for older folks) - she was well into her 60s I think - smallish woman with a large backpack - having the time of her life.

Life not risk-free of course - one year we narrowly missed the Bologna station bomb.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Aug 2020)

Good news for anyone with a brommie?
BBC News - Eurostar to launch £40 Amsterdam to London trains
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-53890139


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Good news for anyone with a brommie?
> BBC News - Eurostar to launch £40 Amsterdam to London trains
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-53890139


Add to that the million pounds it costs to get the train from North Yorkshire to London.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Aug 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> I don't see that I am at any more risk of spreading/catching covid19 on a rural campsite in France than I would be in Britain somewhere. In my experience, campsites in Britain are often more overcrowded than in France



Exactly. 

Travelling in your own vehicle, via tunnel, not as if you are sitting in a confined space for 3 hours with 200 other people.

Enjoy!


----------



## matticus (24 Aug 2020)

I live about a third of the distance that julia does, and my travel to St Pancras costs way more than the train to Amsterdam!


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Aug 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Add to that the million pounds it costs to get the train from North Yorkshire to London.


Pedal it juia.
You can't blame eurostar for the arrangement of the british landmass/the planets/the universe, even tho some may like to think all circle around yorkshire.
This by the by comes to you from an unmentionable yorkshire beer garden (ok,yard)fuelled by one of Naylor's finest seriously strong yorkshire brews.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Aug 2020)

DRM said:


> Or goes into the toilet block and leaves covid on everything they touch, and what fun it will be filling in the forms the French had people doing, just to go to the supermarket as they did a few months back, try arguing that with a gendarme, not to mention if the cafes and restaurants are closed, but you do what you want, have fun



We travelled by road, to UK, from Spain, in April this year, via France. 

Filling in form was no problem.

We did get stopped twice by Gendarme, at roadblocks, they were helpful and pleasant.

The biggest problem we had was weeding the facts out of the hysteria posted on the internet by our fellow countrymen/women.


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Pedal it juia.
> You can't blame eurostar for the arrangement of the british landmass/the planets/the universe, even tho some may like to think all circle around yorkshire.
> This by the by comes to you from an unmentionable yorkshire beer garden (ok,yard)fuelled by one of Narloy's finest seriously strong yorkshire brews.


Could do with a beer right now. Back wheel stopped spinning, had to be rescued, freewheel hub appears to be seized, can’t get the cassette off and the bike shop is shut on Mondays. Fed up.


----------



## BoldonLad (24 Aug 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> I hope not. Foot passengers provided the operators with running cost money during the dead periods and seasons via day trip booze and cig cruises. That will be dead next year with the customs union exit so the attraction of courting none car travellers will fade.
> My golden age of cycle touring was as a youngster with no car but an interail ticket and a cross channel ferry. The country would be like a prison for people with no car or motorbike if shanks or pushbike was stopped permanently.
> "I would like to leave the island next week".
> "Have you got a car sir"?
> ...



Perhaps you could get a cheap seat in one of the many inflatable boats, presumably, going back empty?


----------



## matticus (24 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> _Julia9054 said:
> Add to that the million pounds it costs to get the train from North Yorkshire to London_.
> 
> Pedal it juia.
> You can't blame eurostar for the arrangement of the british landmass/the planets/the universe, even tho some may like to think all circle around yorkshire.


No of course, we can't blame Eurostar - but it does very often feel like a service built primarily for Londoners. I guess they need to get away, there is so little to do in the capital, and I'm sure it's the poorest part of the UK ...


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Aug 2020)

matticus said:


> No of course, we can't blame Eurostar - but it does very often feel like a service built primarily for Londoners. I guess they need to get away, there is so little to do in the capital, and I'm sure it's the poorest part of the UK ...


Whilst I realise where I live is far from Dover and therefore is always going to be a pain to get to Europe , in my head it should be cheaper to travel by train than to fly. It almost never is.


----------



## matticus (24 Aug 2020)

It seems to be easier/faster/cheaper from Hackney now than from Dover.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Aug 2020)

matticus said:


> No of course, we can't blame Eurostar - but it does very often feel like a service built primarily for Londoners.



There were actually several Eurostars built to work through London but they were never used because there was "No call for their services". Instead they were rented to various companies and several ended up running extra domestic services from London to Newcastle so we could travel from Paris to London by Eurostar, then get off at St. Pancras, cross the road to Kings Cross and get on another Eurostar to Newcastle...


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Aug 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Whilst I realise where I live is far from Dover and therefore is always going to be a pain to get to Europe , in my head it should be cheaper to travel by train than to fly. It almost never is.


a separate and very valid point.
as i understand it air travel is effectively massively subsidised by very low taxes on aviation fuel.
Things are massively going to have to change with regards to air travel.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Aug 2020)

matticus said:


> No of course, we can't blame Eurostar - but it does very often feel like a service built primarily for Londoners. I guess they need to get away, there is so little to do in the capital, and I'm sure it's the poorest part of the UK ...


suggest you look at a map.
where are you?
what is your suggested route for a tunnel between europe and the UK?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> suggest you look at a map.
> where are you?
> what is your suggested route for a tunnel between europe and the UK?



On the European side Eurostar manage to go beyond Paris to Brussels and the south of France.


----------



## Blue Hills (24 Aug 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> On the European side Eurostar manage to go beyond Paris to Brussels and the south of France.


well a fair point (brit train infrastructure has been backwards since not too long after the brits covered the world in tracks) but i think the original point/s were griping about the link between britain and what we used to call the continent.


----------



## MarkF (24 Aug 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Add to that the million pounds it costs to get the train from North Yorkshire to London.



Wow, the amount of times we've thought about going to London for the weekend but ended up in BCN/Naples/Gdansk/Catania/Porto/Seville or wherever on a flight 25% the cost of the train fare.

Now the Netherlands is out my options are getting even less, need to get some replies in about mask wearing on some trains, I am exempt right now but want a "normal" as poss holiday.


----------



## snorri (25 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> what is your suggested route for a tunnel between europe and the UK?


Lerwick to Bergen would be handy in order to provide the missing link in the North Sea Cycle Route, lost when the Smyril Line decided to bypass the UK in 2007.


----------



## matticus (25 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> suggest you look at a map.
> where are you?
> what is your suggested route for a tunnel between europe and the UK?


It should be cheaper for me to travel 70 miles on existing (snails-pace) tracks to St Pancras, than 300 miles - and under the English Channel - from StP to somewhere in "Europe".


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Aug 2020)

matticus said:


> It should be cheaper for me to travel 70 miles on existing (snails-pace) tracks to St Pancras, than 300 miles - and under the English Channel - from StP to somewhere in "Europe".


I agree of course - but that's an entirely different subject - you appeared to be complaining that the tunnel being dug in the south east was some form of london conspiracy/stitch up.
Call me daft but I tend to think that they got the pickaxes out there as it would be shorter/cheaper.


----------



## matticus (25 Aug 2020)

I'm complaining about the pricing. The pricing *now*. They're charging us more for trains in/out of London depending on whether they are headed toward paris - it seems rather fortunate that this benefits those in the same city as English Parliament (where travel/train strategies are decided) is located.

Your suggestion isn't very helpful:
" Blue Hills said:
suggest you look at a map."


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Aug 2020)

You are losing me still i am afraid.
Best get back to the main thread.


----------



## matticus (25 Aug 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> You are losing me still i am afraid.
> Best get back to the main thread.


make sure you check the map before you do. Best to get your facts straight before jumping in.


----------



## snorri (25 Aug 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Add to that the million pounds it costs to get the train from North Yorkshire to London.


Hot tip...Next time tell them you want to go to London via Thurso, BIG savings.

15th Sep 2020 
r 



DepartArriveDurationChangesStandard Single1st Class SingleStandard Rtn1st ReturnTHS
06:50KGX
19:4012h 50m2

£69.35


£192.70

  THS
08:34KGX
21:4013h 06m2

£69.35


£192.70


----------



## Dec66 (27 Aug 2020)

Dec66 said:


> Plan B enacted.
> 
> Hotel and return flights to Zurich booked for 4-7 September.
> 
> Now watch Switzerland force UK citizens to quarantine as our cases rise.


So much for that.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Sep 2020)

Been and wented to France for a month, now halfway through my quarantine (or quatorzaine, to be mathematically more accurate) having returned to Devon. I drove there over two days (850 miles from Devon), once the 'corridor' was cleared... I'd normally cycle/fly/train/bus/walk, but decided to avoid the great unwashed. When it looked like the drawbridge was being pulled up again, I made the choice to remain there another two weeks, and come back 10 days earlier than planned, so I could 'serve my time', and not try to get on a ferry or train to beat the deadline. The roads back and Eurotunnel were not surprisingly, not busy.

So I got another two weeks of the most perfect weather, and now I'm spending my time on the turbo, doing some weights, sunbathing in the garden, and on the internet sorting out stuff for my start of term. No regrets at all. https://unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com/

Goodness knows if I'll get there for the last two weeks of October. It's not looking promising at the moment.


----------



## Bonus (2 Sep 2020)

Here in the Pyrenees we're having a cracking summer. Plenty of visitors, though less than normal of course. The trails are dry, the roads aren't busy and people are coping with the precautions without fuss.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Sep 2020)

Bonus said:


> Here in the Pyrenees we're having a cracking summer. Plenty of visitors, though less than normal of course. The trails are dry, the roads aren't busy and people are coping with the precautions without fuss.



In the Drôme it was very noticeable that there were far more French tourists, and far fewer Dutch (in particular). I never see very many GB plates anyway, but I think I saw just five in a month. It's one reason I love it so down there... there's virtually no English encountered or spoken.


----------



## randynewmanscat (4 Sep 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> Perhaps you could get a cheap seat in one of the many inflatable boats, presumably, going back empty?


I'll pass on paying European criminals including UK nationals to provide transportation.


----------



## randynewmanscat (4 Sep 2020)

I've returned from Nice to catch the last week's of a Vienne summer and watch the tour go through my own manor. 
In Nice I met a British man and woman who made no plan to be there when the tour was on there, pure misfortune on their part. 
They rode crusty looking bikes laden for camping and had been in France for a while when the UK imposed restrictions on returning travellers. I asked them if they were bothered by the restrictions. They said not, both had lost contract work and thought the most important thing was to have a change of scenery after months of living room and trips to the shop.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Sep 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> I've returned from Nice to catch the last week's of a Vienne summer and watch the tour go through my own manor.
> In Nice I met a British man and woman who made no plan to be there when the tour was on there, pure misfortune on their part.
> They rode crusty looking bikes laden for camping and had been in France for a while when the UK imposed restrictions on returning travellers. I asked them if they were bothered by the restrictions. They said not, both had lost contract work and thought the most important thing was to have a change of scenery after months of living room and trips to the shop.


I should have been going to the Vienne and Montreux jazz festivals this summer with my Devon Youth Jazz Orchestra. All cancelled, of course


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Sep 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> I should have been going to the Vienne and Montreux jazz festivals this summer with my Devon Youth Jazz Orchestra. All cancelled, of course


I bought tickets for the Vienne. They are tucked in a bureau along with the full day for two all facilities included tickets to La Roche Posay spa I won at a charity tombola late in 2019.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Sep 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> I bought tickets for the Vienne. They are tucked in a bureau along with the full day for two all facilities included tickets to La Roche Posay spa I won at a charity tombola late in 2019.



It's great value in a stunning setting. We got to see Trombone Shorty in 2017. We've done Montreux as well a few times, but it's hardly got any proper jazz in the main festival, unlike Vienne. And there's some passable cycling around Vienne too. And the shops are much cheaper, not being Switzerland!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Sep 2020)

Nope wait to see what next year brings. Too much uncertainty leaving the UK


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Sep 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> It's great value in a stunning setting. We got to see Trombone Shorty in 2017. We've done Montreux as well a few times, but it's hardly got any proper jazz in the main festival, unlike Vienne. And there's some passable cycling around Vienne too. And the shops are much cheaper, not being Switzerland!


I have very good memories of the Rhone Valley and the routes less travelled from Lyon to Montpellier. The wine that you don't get to see or taste even from the supermarkets here is superb. Bit too warm in the midsummer for me.


----------



## mike chadwick (12 Sep 2020)

European travel could be a no go next year the way the political climate is
going at the moment the EU may cut us adrift and say good riddance .
and who could blame them


----------



## matticus (13 Sep 2020)

Er... What?


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Sep 2020)

Freiburg is doing okay. Post zombie apocalypse look is because it was Sunday and 0900, and Germans don't get up at that time on a Sunday, especially students.
I didn't cross into France today though because I'd have to fill in a form at work saying where I'd gone...


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Sep 2020)

So jealous Andy!


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> So jealous Andy!



I miss the sea though.


----------



## gavroche (15 Sep 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> It's great value in a stunning setting. We got to see Trombone Shorty in 2017. We've done Montreux as well a few times, but it's hardly got any proper jazz in the main festival, unlike Vienne. And there's some passable cycling around Vienne too. And the shops are much cheaper, not being Switzerland!


Looking at your avatar, it says Die. I hope you have tried the Clairette de Die . It is my favourite Bubbly, much cheaper than Champagne and just as good.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Sep 2020)

gavroche said:


> Looking at your avatar, it says Die. I hope you have tried the Clairette de Die . It is my favourite Bubbly, much cheaper than Champagne and just as good.



I most certainly have... it is _de rigueur_ to drink it as an apéro, well chilled (and as it's only 7.5% you don't have to stop at one glass  )! The crémant (the equivalent of a brut champagne) is also very good, and at about £8 a bottle is rather good value.


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Sep 2020)

7.5 per cent?!
Water

I wouldn't touch it.

One of my favourite wines is 15 per cent maybe stronger, to die for, and about 2.5 euro a litre.


----------



## Cathryn (16 Sep 2020)

Julia9054 said:


> Today's very socially distanced ride!
> View attachment 539630
> 
> 
> View attachment 539631


Amazing, where is that?


----------



## Julia9054 (16 Sep 2020)

Cathryn said:


> Amazing, where is that?


Above Les Vignes in the Tarn Gorges.


----------



## albal (17 Sep 2020)

*are brittany ferries accepting bicycles now?*


----------



## Low Gear Guy (17 Sep 2020)

According to the website when I last looked they are taking bookings.

Making a booking is no guarantee that you will be allowed on board or even if the sailing operates.


----------



## matticus (17 Sep 2020)

albal said:


> *are brittany ferries accepting bicycles now?*


I don't care, because everywhere they come from will require me to quarantine currently


----------



## albal (18 Sep 2020)

matticus said:


> I don't care, because everywhere they come from will require me to quarantine currently


Brittany are accepting bookings for cyclists. Official.


----------



## robing (20 Sep 2020)

Did anyone manage a successful tour in Europe this summer? I'd be particularly interested if you crossed borders and what that was like.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2020)

robing said:


> Did anyone manage a successful tour in Europe this summer? I'd be particularly interested if you crossed borders and what that was like.









fairly uncomplicated, although that may change again soon with the situation in France.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Oct 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> 7.5 per cent?!
> Water
> 
> I wouldn't touch it.
> ...



The advantage is you can drink quite a lot of it and not fall over. Though, of course, if falling over is your aim, it's not great value.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Oct 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> The advantage is you can drink quite a lot of it and not fall over. Though, of course, if falling over is your aim, it's not great value.


that's a very tardy reply.
Been on a bender?


----------



## El_Burro_Sin_Nombre (20 Oct 2020)

robing said:


> Did anyone manage a successful tour in Europe this summer? I'd be particularly interested if you crossed borders and what that was like.



I managed to visit Italy twice, Lazio and Sicily both for about two weeks, took my bike on the plane. I returned from Sicily on 1st October, I only booked it because I could see the situation developing and I knew we would not be able to travel for much longer. Really enjoyed both of them, stayed in airbnb most of the time.
Rome was great value and also not very busy as US and Asian tourists were not allowed to travel directly there. There is a cycle path that goes along the river Tiber from Fiumuncino (airport is there) all the way to the centre of the city and beyond to the north. It's an off road track outside the city limits but much preferable to using the roads.









Was a good trip - hopefully we will be able to visit again soon


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Oct 2020)

El_Burro_Sin_Nombre said:


> I managed to visit Italy twice, Lazio and Sicily both for about two weeks, took my bike on the plane. I returned from Sicily on 1st October, I only booked it because I could see the situation developing and I knew we would not be able to travel for much longer. Really enjoyed both of them, stayed in airbnb most of the time.
> Rome was great value and also not very busy as US and Asian tourists were not allowed to travel directly there. There is a cycle path that goes along the river Tiber from Fiumuncino (airport is there) all the way to the centre of the city and beyond to the north. It's an off road track outside the city limits but much preferable to using the roads.
> View attachment 553561
> 
> ...



That Rome/Tiber cycle path takes a bit of finding, but yes, is well worth doing.


----------

